# Old into new



## YoYoSpin (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a new application for an item that's been around for a while...3D EPR stopper block used as a makeup brush handle for the ladies.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW!! That is beautiful! You did a great job as usual.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed,

Can you give a source for the "brush" part?

Neat idea!!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed,

Sure...here ya go: http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=37

BTW, this same outfit has some really nice oxides, micas and glitter colorants (normally used for makeup manufacturing) that I use for casting EPR. The prices are good and they work just as well as any of the traditional color powders.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you Ed!!!

Ed


----------



## papaturner (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome job on the brushes. BTW I did my first yoyo yesterday................yeap your safe I`ll never be the yoyoman.lol

Perry


----------



## R2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey! Pretty in pink!! ( And blue, and white.)


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is very nice. Always a treat to see some new ideas. Great job!
Good thinking.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats the best ED!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Ed, on the same lines do you think the men can get shaving brushes say with your flies or your military pins??? What do you think???  Not sure if there is a place you can buy the brushes. Thinking outside the box.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful, Ed. Thanks for the idea and source for casting materials.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 11, 2008)

John,

I think our own Anthony Turchetta sells shaving brushes. I suspect that these makeup brushes may be a lot more popular...most women use makeup, right?

Here's a new one, just off the lathe...tulipwood with a Millefiori glass 3D EPR embellishment.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW![]


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2008)

You are probably right Ed. What are you using to attach the PR to the wood portion???  I like those.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 12, 2008)

John,

I'm using medium thick CA...same technique as in the 3D EPR DoHickey tutorial: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## gmcnut (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmcnut_
> 
> Ed,
> 
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are very, very cool.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 12, 2008)

Ed, you have taken casting to an Art Form.  Very Impressive.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 16, 2008)

nice job ed, those look great. now i've got more christmas/birthday ideas! thanks.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 17, 2008)

Great stuff Ed, I think your on to something with makeup brushes!!!!!!


----------

